# control puerto serie atraves de archivo de texto



## d4n13l4 (May 16, 2010)

Queria saber si es posible que atraves de un archivo .txt sea convertido de modo que envie una señal para controlar el puerto serie del pc

me explico que si yo tengo en el pc un archivo que se llama puerta.txt y que tiene por contenido puerta se pueda convertir el contenido o el nombre del archivo a señales binarias que me den el voltaje necesario para controlar un pin del puerto serial.


----------



## dermonty (May 16, 2010)

No lo veo tan facil, yo estuve trabajando en un proyecto final para una materia en el que teniamos que controlar varias cosas a traves de un microcontroloador (en el caso el 68HC11 de motorola) y tambien teniamos que poner los resultados en un archivo de texto.

Necesitaras primero que el archivo de texto, un programa que te maneje el puerto serie, ya despues ese mismo programa puede tomar el archivo de texto y hacerle algun analisis o algo para determinar que se requiere.

Lo que si, es que casi de seguro la salida del puerto serie no te servira "por pines" ya que presisamente, la comunicación es serial, si son pocos los elementos que vas a controlar, te recomendaría mejor que buscaras usar el puerto paralelo, a a éste puedes conectar un circuito y usar la salida del puerto como disparo para transistores o relays, dependiendo de lo que busques.


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Hola:

He hecho eso y me funciona pero con .xml, el .txt está obsoleto pero funciona. Tienes que tener un programa hecho, sólo en el .txt recoge la información para que le programa lo lea y lo use.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/05/probando-interfaz-picrs232-v2-puerto.html

Saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He hecho eso y me funciona pero con .xml, el .txt está obsoleto pero funciona.
> Saludo.



 desde cuando esta obsoleto el .txt? si es el tipo mas basico para intercambio de archivos planos... se usa en todos los sistemas operativos...


----------



## d4n13l4 (May 16, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He hecho eso y me funciona pero con .xml, el .txt está obsoleto pero funciona. Tienes que tener un programa hecho, sólo en el .txt recoge la información para que le programa lo lea y lo use.
> 
> ...



Hola lo que tu hiciste segun veo en el blog controla el puerto serie?
lo que yo quiero es como dije antes que la informacion del .txt se convierta para poder enviar info al puerto serial que conectado a una placa que servira para activar un rele o algo asi , entonces me serviria tu programa


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Hola:

El el primer porgrama no usa .XML, en la versión que puedes descargar aquí hay un ejemplo pero con .XML. Si controla el puerto serie. Porque son órendes que he indicado entre el COM y el PIC.


```
BODY{font:x-small 'Verdana';margin-right:1.5em} .c{cursor:hand} .b{color:red;font-family:'Courier New';font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none} .e{margin-left:1em;text-indent:-1em;margin-right:1em} .k{margin-left:1em;text-indent:-1em;margin-right:1em} .t{color:#990000} .xt{color:#990099} .ns{color:red} .dt{color:green} .m{color:blue} .tx{font-weight:bold} .db{text-indent:0px;margin-left:1em;margin-top:0px;margin-bottom:0px;padding-left:.3em;border-left:1px solid #CCCCCC;font:small Courier} .di{font:small Courier} .d{color:blue} .pi{color:blue} .cb{text-indent:0px;margin-left:1em;margin-top:0px;margin-bottom:0px;padding-left:.3em;font:small Courier;color:#888888} .ci{font:small Courier;color:#888888} PRE{margin:0px;display:inline} <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"  ?> 
  [URL="https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/#"]-[/URL] <PicRS232>
     <Título>PIC RS232 v2</Título> 

    <Trama_1_ON>q</Trama_1_ON> 

    <Trama_2_ON>w</Trama_2_ON> 

    <Trama_3_ON>e</Trama_3_ON> 

    <Trama_4_ON>r</Trama_4_ON> 

    <Trama_1_OFF>a</Trama_1_OFF> 

    <Trama_2_OFF>s</Trama_2_OFF> 

    <Trama_3_OFF>d</Trama_3_OFF> 

    <Trama_4_OFF>f</Trama_4_OFF> 

    <Código_1 />  

    <Código_2 />  

    <Código_3 />  

    <Código_4 />  

    <Trama_todos />  

    <Trama_Stop>t</Trama_Stop> 

    <Bits_por_segundo>9600</Bits_por_segundo> 

    <Bits_de_datos>8</Bits_de_datos> 

    <Paridad>None</Paridad> 

    <Bits_de_parada>Two</Bits_de_parada> 

    <Control_de_flujo>None</Control_de_flujo> 

    <Puerto_com>COM1</Puerto_com> 

    <Proteger_boton_Todos>False</Proteger_boton_Todos> 

    <Proteger_boton_Stop>False</Proteger_boton_Stop> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele1_ON>False</Proteger_boton_Rele1_ON> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele1_OFF>False</Proteger_boton_Rele1_OFF> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele2_ON>False</Proteger_boton_Rele2_ON> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele2_OFF>False</Proteger_boton_Rele2_OFF> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele3_ON>False</Proteger_boton_Rele3_ON> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele3_OFF>False</Proteger_boton_Rele3_OFF> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele4_ON>False</Proteger_boton_Rele4_ON> 

    <Proteger_boton_Rele4_OFF>False</Proteger_boton_Rele4_OFF> 

    <Proteger_cuadro_control>False</Proteger_cuadro_control> 

   </PicRS232>
```
Si te fijas en este parte del .XLM como indica abajo, el programa te lo crea y eliges cualquier caracter para guardarlo y luego recuperarlo. Da igual el formato que sea, DEC, BIN, HEX, OCT.


```
<Trama_1_ON>q</Trama_1_ON> 

     <Trama_2_ON>w</Trama_2_ON> 

     <Trama_3_ON>e</Trama_3_ON> 

     <Trama_4_ON>r</Trama_4_ON> 

     <Trama_1_OFF>a</Trama_1_OFF> 

     <Trama_2_OFF>s</Trama_2_OFF> 

     <Trama_3_OFF>d</Trama_3_OFF> 

     <Trama_4_OFF>f</Trama_4_OFF>
```
El programa de prueba ya tiene hecho el .XML para que los demás lo prueba sin quebraderos de cabeza y funcione a la primera.

Descargar

Lo mismo que se puede hacer en .XML se puede hacer con un .TXT. Ya no lo hago porque se necesita mucho más código tanto para almacenar datos como para recuperar y localizarlo. Me han dicho que es obsoleto en cuestión de guardar datos y recuperarlo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## d4n13l4 (May 16, 2010)

Hola estuve revisando el blog especificamente http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html y http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html
ya que necesito hacer una aplicacion para celular que sea capaz de conectarse via bluetooth al pc y enviar informacion que active el puerto serial para realizar una instruccion en el pic, crees que sea posible que el control por el mouse que realiza se haga por el celular?

ya que no quiero que la persona vea el programa en el pc sino en el celular de modo que el pc sea solo una forma de conectarse con el puerto serial


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

No me he metido en ese campo del Bluetooth ni del movil. Sorry. Se que con C# se puede programar al smartphone y hacer cositas.


----------

